

How To Make a 23" Android Touchscreen - martythemaniak
http://martin.drashkov.com/2012/02/how-to-make-23-android-megapad.html

======
sodiumphosphate
I'm trying to read this article now, but I just had to note that the
background pattern is very hostile to my weary eyes.

